# Kramer Zwilling Rehandle



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2016)

Here's a Kramer Zwilling chef's knife that's had it's handle upgraded. This job was such a challenge that I hope to not have to do anymore of these, although I do have one more here waiting currently. After this next one I'll charge at least double to even think about it again. :scared4:

Why was it so difficult? To start the scales are epoxied on - plus they use a really thin paper liner. When the epoxy factor is added to the wood used being so fragile that it chips apart into small pieces factor, the removal of the scales had to be done by grinding. Yes the scales, right down to the last fraction of a millimeter had to be ground/sanded off both the tang and bolsters. Then, the real challenge came into play when the scales were to be mounted because the tang has been tapered and is completely uneven from top to bottom - back to front and in every other possible direction. Flat scales will not fit up to this tang - NEVER EVER! Had I not previously done hundreds of handles in the past I don't believe I could have done this one without it fitting up like crap. Yeah this rehandle was in the top 3 worst I've had to do.

On the details....

The customer really wanted to keep the Kramer (center) pin and re-use it on the new handle and I was 99.99% sure I wouldn't be able to do this and then it became clear that I certainly couldn't as this pin isn't a pin at all, it's just a decoration, a shallow plug that doesn't run through the handle. 

Since I don't care for using large pinstock (like the factory used) I opted for smaller size pins but used some Kramer-esque styled brass pins to pay respect (to Bob's design) and still give the customer a similar feel to what he wanted.

The wood was supplied by the customer, it's stabilized dyed box elder burl. 

Liners are G10

The handle was shaped to be close to the stock feel but less bulbous/fat, I like this aspect of the job, I think this feels good in the hand.

On the blade, I did no blade work at all (not even sharpening) so any differences you may see in the comparison shots would be from lighting. 


I hope that the customer enjoys this knife more than I did...LOL


----------



## lifeis11 (Apr 21, 2016)

dude, this is awesome. i already kinda wanted a zwilling kramer, now i want a Martell Zwilling Kramer!


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 21, 2016)

Dave,

That looks like a killer handle shape. I have a BK Zwilling that I got to see what the fuss was about. I thought that the handle started out feeling very comfortable, but after some use the middle bulge started feeling like it was to much. For my Forgecraft this is exactly what I had in mind. How many MM thick is it in the middle?


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 21, 2016)

Dave, did you thin the knife?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 21, 2016)

That looks awesome Dave, 8" I presume?

I'm kind of glad you said it's such a PITA because it helps tip the scales (no pun intended) towards using a different knife for a rehandle coupon.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys! 



@Bill - the handle measures 22-23mm across it's width in the middle.

@Judd - I did no work to the blade at all, it's stock.

@Tanner - Yup, it's 8"


----------



## mille162 (Apr 22, 2016)

I cannot wait to get this in my hands, it looks awesome Dave! I know it's been a huge PITA dealing with this particular knife, and I can't thank you enough for all the extra work you put in to make it happen.

I actually bought 3 sets of the wood blocks to match, now I just need to pick out the next two I'm going to have you do as I'm sure a matching parer is the last thing you want to hear!


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 22, 2016)

Would you be willing to try the essential or damascus versions, with the plastic scales?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2016)

mille162 said:


> I cannot wait to get this in my hands, it looks awesome Dave! I know it's been a huge PITA dealing with this particular knife, and I can't thank you enough for all the extra work you put in to make it happen.
> 
> I actually bought 3 sets of the wood blocks to match, now I just need to pick out the next two I'm going to have you do as I'm sure a matching parer is the last thing you want to hear!




I'm happy to see that you like it Ron, that's what matters the most.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Would you be willing to try the essential or damascus versions, with the plastic scales?



Do these have tapered tangs too? I'd do these for double the price.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 22, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Do these have tapered tangs too? I'd do these for double the price.



I can check my Damascus bread knife and advise :running:


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> Do these have tapered tangs too? I'd do these for double the price.



I'd be fine with that.

I'd like to have an SG2 ZKramer re-profiled to Salty's Kramer profile and then either re-handled or have the existing handle reshaped (I have tiny hands and the handle on the 52100 that I had felt like a tennis racket). Would you be willing?


Also, did you polish the bolster on this knife or is it just lighting?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 22, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I can check my Damascus bread knife and advise :running:



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I'd be fine with that.
> 
> I'd like to have an SG2 ZKramer re-profiled to Salty's Kramer profile and then either re-handled or have the existing handle reshaped (I have tiny hands and the handle on the 52100 that I had felt like a tennis racket). Would you be willing?
> 
> ...





An SG2 Kramer is a Shun. I don't know what lurks beneath the surface of those handles, could be bad business.  


Yes the bolster on this knife has been polished. That's what brass looks like before it gets oxidized.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 22, 2016)

Dave Martell said:


> An SG2 Kramer is a Shun. I don't know what lurks beneath the surface of those handles, could be bad business.
> 
> 
> Yes the bolster on this knife has been polished. That's what brass looks like before it gets oxidized.



I was thinking of one of these:
http://www.surlatable.com/product/P...Damascus+Chefs+Knife+by+Zwilling+J+A+Henckels

I'm pretty sure it's SG2 under there.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 22, 2016)

Pic on sur la table looks like the tang is tapered. Maybe get one of the Meiji and go hidden tang. Probably make Dave's life easier.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 22, 2016)

Also one of the Meiji photos on the SLT website shows the full line tip down leaning against a wall.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> I was thinking of one of these:
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/P...Damascus+Chefs+Knife+by+Zwilling+J+A+Henckels
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's SG2 under there.




Hey I didn't know that Henckels was using SG2 on these knives, thanks for the heads up.





MAS4T0 said:


> I'd like to have an SG2 ZKramer re-profiled to Salty's Kramer profile




As to re-profiling.....keep in mind that the edge gets thick wherever it's brought up into the blade and this is what happens when re-profiling. This doesn't always mean an immediate problem, but it could, and to fix this means thinning the blade which then also means dealing with the damascus/finish and then also kanji/marking loss, etc. Sometimes what seems simple isn't always so much so when it comes to re-profiling, keeping performance, and looks.





MAS4T0 said:


> ...and then either re-handled or have the existing handle reshaped (I have tiny hands and the handle on the 52100 that I had felt like a tennis racket). Would you be willing?



It appears pretty much the same as the knife I handled above in regards to what a rehandle would entail. I won't reshape the stock handle (way too many things that could - and will - go wrong) but I would rehandle it (as mentioned above).


----------



## MAS4T0 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for getting back to me.

I'd not considered just how much work reprofiling it would involve, so it's probably a wiser choice to try and get in line for one of your customs than to spend $1k+ on a production knife (including the cost of the blade).

Sorry for the derailment.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2016)

No worries on the derailment, sometimes it's good to answer questions like this online as many others often have similar questions too, it's all good with me.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay to confirm the ZK Euroline sg2 Damascus does have a tapered tang. At least the bread knife anyways

If it's if further assistance with making the decision, I had the santoku and found that the heavily etched blade didn't cut as well as I would've wanted. It cause dsome drag and should be thinner behind the edge IMO. The rehab Dave would do would definitely help but as mentioned it's a lot to invest in a production knife.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I'm kind of glad you said it's such a PITA because it helps tip the scales (no pun intended) towards using a different knife for a rehandle coupon.



I looked at my bread knife again with the stock handle and there's a gap between the scale and the tang, I can see light thru it!



I may have made myself a liar (please forgive me :angel2: ) and may be interested in fixing this, although I barely use bread knives so may be able to live with it. At least it doesn't seem as if the scales are securely attached on the Damascus ones lol


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2016)

Ha, I'm not surprised, more surprised that they all don't just pop off.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 7, 2016)

So it should be an easy job since it won't be necessary to sand off the epoxy and paper liners lol. I'll have to send an email about this one, will include with the HRB email. Probably won't get to this for a bit though


----------

